# In shock.......please need need your help!!



## Dolly.

Girls I am in absolute shock here I need your opinion!
Last night I had a very vivid dream that I got a bfp, I could see the two lines appear it was such a clear dream!
I am a day late I think today, and because of that dream I did a cheap SureSign preg test this morning at like half 6 when hubby got up for work.....
And dare I say it, pretty quickly I could see two lines....the second line is fainter but definately there.......what do you ladies think????? Am I pregnant?

I was shaking I was so shocked, I was half asleep! Whenever I've tested in the past I've never had this result, always clear negatives.

I'm too scared to trust it :help: This is our 6 month of trying and I was getting so sceptical.....HELP I don't want to get my hopes up! I haven't had any strong preg signs.....just quite gassy sometimes, VERY hungry last night, bit of indegestion a few days ago and hubby told me cervix feels 'closed' and different?

Anyway, I can't seem to upload a piccy for advice, I think it is too big? What do i do? I need a second opinion.....

Edited: Here's the picture
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 131


----------



## WannaB

If it came up straight away then its a +. Well done hun!:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

If the line has colour then yes you are pregnant, if u really eint sure take another to double check but id say congrats is in order :happydance:


----------



## Johns Girl

I think it sounds pretty hopefully! Congrats :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## babyfromgod

wow it sounds like it is a BFP! Congrats hun!!!


----------



## Dolly.

trying to figure out how to resize and upload a piccy...


----------



## Dolly.

ok think I've done it, can you see?
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## wanabamummy

congrats!!! come on need to see piccy!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

*thats defo a line!!!! God you have wicked dreams!!!!!*


----------



## Dolly.

I know I'm so freaked out!!!


----------



## kalou1972

Theres NO doubt about that one chic.....CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! Chuffed to bits for you!! 

Karen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats- that is definitely two strong lines! Test again with a known brand if you are unsure and want to settle your mind.xx, Good luck


----------



## jojo-m

congrats hun that a lovely line! happy 9 months to ya!
xx


----------



## Dolly.

argh! yes, I think I will take a walk down the road to our local tesco even though its thick snow here! lol Do I need to wait till tomorrow morning's urine to test again?


----------



## elixir

babes i think its BFP!!!the lines pretty clear, did it come up in the required time??test again!!!ur preggo!!


----------



## Dolly.

It came up within a minute at the same time as the control line did......I don't want to jinx it! OMG!


----------



## cupcake

one of the clearest BFP's I have ever seen! congrats


----------



## natasja32

THats a definate bfp lovely! Congratulations!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Minimin

I tried a test yesterday afternoon and still got a faint line- though I thought having just had a cup of green tea I would have diluted it. I think once you are late with :witch: you should be able to test later in the day. I would get two tests- one for today and another for tomorrow. LOL

:rofl:


----------



## babyfromgod

That is a :bfp: if i ever seen one lol, i'm so excited for you. If it came up that strong you shouldn't need to use fmu to do another one.

:dust::dust:


----------



## Dolly.

My lasted period started on the 8th dec.....how many weeks would that make me?


----------



## babyfromgod

about 4w1d i think


----------



## babyfromgod

Do you know what day you O'd?


----------



## Dolly.

ok I had one spare VERY cheap stick test left (think it was three tests for £1 or something silly) it is literally like a stick no actual holder, like an opk strip and its been about 2 hours since I last tested and although the second line is very faint, I can just about see it and that was from a diluted second urine sample........think this might be it girls ........


----------



## Dolly.

I think I o'd on the 23rd but I wasn't using opks so don't know for sure, but that day I had very stringy clear cm so we bed


----------



## destinyfaith

oo :bfp: :D:D defo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg i want a dream toooooooooooooooooooo xxxxxxxxx p.s 4 weeks 1 day XD xxx


----------



## babyfromgod

I would say exactly 4 weeks then. I am so excited for you, hope you have a H&H 9 months, well it's only 8 now lol


----------



## kalou1972

jojo-m said:


> congrats hun that a lovely line! happy 9 months to ya!
> xx

Nooo..not at all! the line may be stronger of yu do it 1st thing but shud be fine !!....( i did 3 in one day ) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolly.

Oh my god me too, I'm crying now I'm so happy, I really hope this is a sticky bean.......thanks for all your support ladies :)


----------



## bubbles

Go buy a CB digi, it will deffo tell you that you are pregnant. You would be around 4 weeks hun. Congrats xx


----------



## ladymilly

wow definitely a line hun :thumbup: im soooo happy for you. what a dream eh? lol xxxxxxxxxxx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Joyzerelly

Looks good to me! If in doubt, go and buy an FR or CB, I'd say that's a definite positive though. Congratulations! X


----------



## gothique

You said feint? I dont think so!!! Congratulations!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## tootsiegb

Def a positive honey. Well done. Congrats :flower:


----------



## Elphaba

That's definitely a BFP!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hevz

You don't get any more positive than that hun....defo no possibility of it being an evap....that's a BFP for sure:thumbup:


----------



## ~KACI~

Moved to BFP section for you :)


----------



## Dolly.

thankyou :)


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

I think you are for sure pregnant! That is a clear positive line! Congrats


----------



## sammynashley

congrats hun thats you bfp!! 



:dust: :dust:




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev235pf___.png


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## MissDX

That looks like a positive to me!!! When I did a test a day after my period was due my positive line was a whole lot lighter than that and I was pregnant!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations...When I first did mine it was also much lighter than that.

You can quite safely say that is a BFP!!!!


----------



## tashalina

:happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy::happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy:
:happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy::happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy:
:happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy::happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy:
:happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy::happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy:
:happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy::happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy:
:happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy::happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy:

THATS A :bfp: FOR SURE!!!


----------



## Dolly.

UPDATE: I just did a clearblue digital test (with 3rd urine of day) and it says 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' arrrrrggggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## kristy87

wow, thats crazy!!! nice bfp, congrats!!!


----------



## AC81

i'd say that's a bfp alright!!! I had the same experience with a dream - had the same dream two nights running that I was pregnant and it would be a girl (we had been trying for 9 months) and it was right! good luck xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Congratulations hun! Beautiful set of bfp's!


----------



## mrskcbrown

WOW! I hope to dream a dream like that! Congrats!


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

want2beamummy said:


> I know I'm so freaked out!!!

so exciting! I am so happy for you!


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations! x


----------



## J's promise

Congrats!!!


----------



## lou1979

Massive congrats xxx


----------



## apaton

congrats :):)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats hun!


----------

